# I Made A Chakram



## kludge (Aug 6, 2014)

It's been a bit since I posted here, but as a fellow wood hoarder, I was drawn back...

Here is my latest project, a wooden Chakram. Or if you choose not to sharpen the outer edge. An Aerobie.

http://i.Rule #2/82JihG1.gif 






Feedback always appreciated!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 6, 2014)

Great Video and well done on the flying wooden disc thingy!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 6, 2014)

Cool, and great video.

Tony - not for you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 6, 2014)

Cool! Looks like fun.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 6, 2014)

Cool only a turner would slice his melons this way!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kludge (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks guys! This was such a fun project. I'm hoping to get to a park this weekend to see if it will really fly!


----------



## SENC (Aug 6, 2014)

Who's gonna catch it!?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 6, 2014)

SENC said:


> Who's gonna catch it!?!




Tony @Tclem

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 6, 2014)

Wonder if that thing would shave toe hair...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Aug 6, 2014)

Ok clowns. See what you started Henry. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 7, 2014)

That is interesting. Looks like fun to make....nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 7, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Ok clowns. See what you started Henry. Lol


Yep, very proud. Knew we were crossing the tipping point when Mike joined in. Won't be at full potential, though, until Paxton starts throwing barbs at you. Shouldn't be long. Then I can retire, kick back and relax, and just enjoy the show and be the good guy. You may even start liking me again.

I am guessing you came from a big family, like I did, not to mind and to actually find humor in some of my foolish prods.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Aug 7, 2014)

SENC said:


> Yep, very proud. Knew we were crossing the tipping point when Mike joined in. Won't be at full potential, though, until Paxton starts throwing barbs at you. Shouldn't be long. Then I can retire, kick back and relax, and just enjoy the show and be the good guy. You may even start liking me again.
> 
> I am guessing you came from a big family, like I did, not to mind and to actually find humor in some of my foolish prods.


The good guy. Hahahahaha ya right. Paxton is already laughing at his daddy. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

